# common 2.7t problems



## ZeeAudi (Sep 14, 2009)

i found a 2000 s4 with 66k on it with h&r's for $15k. im going to go check it out but i want to know what commonly goes wrong with the 2.7 and what are some preventive maintenence. its gonna be a daily driver so im not going to go crazy with it. mod wise ill probably only chip it and mabey some other small mods. is it worth it if i can negotiate the guy down? i plan on keeping it for about 2-3 years then start really putting some mods on it. ive always wanted one and since i work at an audi dealer i can get repairs for cheap. i dont mind spending some money on some **** that goes i just wanna know the common stuff so i can be prepared for when it goes wrong and take measures to prevent it from happening. thanks vortex


----------

